# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα σε διάδρομο

## Lada Urania

Καλησπέρα σας έχω ένα διάδρομο YORK εκεί που τον λειτουργούσε  ο άντρας μου σταμάτησε  και έβγαλε error 1  μύρισε και λίγο  τον  έκλεισε και όταν άνοιξε ξανά ανεβαινει μέχρι το 5 η 6  μετά σβήνει και βγαίνει το error  τι μπορεί να είναι???

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα ανοιξε το καπακι και κανε ενα καλο καθαρισμα στον αισθητηρα που μετραει τις στροφες του μοτερ και μετα τσεκαρε τον ταπητα και την λυπανση του !

----------

